# California imports



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Shane and I are in San Francisco through Monday. We checked out Aqua Forest Aquarium today and will likely return to pick up some stuff on Sunday. If anyone wants to buy anything pictured, I would be happy to pick it up for you and be reimbursed when I get back. Plants should travel with no problem. I might be trying to bring fish back too, but I can't guarantee anything there. I showed rock in the pictures, but as you might be able to tell, it adds up quickly and I probably can't bring much on the plane and keep within the weight limit anyway. But you can order it through their site.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157618949708360/

Pictures are still uploading, but should be done in a bit. Let me know by Saturday night.

Michael


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ah wonderful pictures!

--Nikolay


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/3574949841

What is the moss on that stick? If its south American, I definitely want it. Any small mosses like that which are south American, and interestingly colored, I would like you to get. I have lots of pieces of wood in my new 55 that needs some plants and algae. I've got ada soil pooled up on one of them.

If you come across any rare south American plants, let me know, I definitely would be interested.

If you go to the store again you could give me a call at 682 351 1860, I can receive pictures on my phone as well as video. Obviously I would only be interested in things that are not available here. Let me know about your finders fee too. ) Oh, and PLEASE BE SURE whatever you get is South American in origin, because I'm building a biotope aquarium.

-Tyler


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that's a Java moss or Singapore moss grown emmersed. I have some that has grown out of the water around the overflow box on my 72g tank so it's really close to the lighting and it looks a lot like that in the picture. I can see when I go back, but it's also on a display tank and isn't itself likely to be for sale. Do you have names of south american mosses?


----------



## Ben Belton (Mar 14, 2004)

Its like being back in Japan.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I've never come across south American mosses to be honest with you. I have no idea on the nomenclature, it seems like mosses and shrimp are two things that Asian markets dominate, although I'm sure I'll be able to get ahold of them both. Anyway you are probably back already, but if you got anything for me I'll gladly pay you and arrange to meet up somewhere.


----------

